# Derailment on White Pass and Yukon Railway



## Carolyn Jane (Jul 24, 2014)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/train-derails-on-white-pass-yukon-route-railway-1.2716668


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 24, 2014)

This is gonna be a train wreck.


----------



## brentrain17 (Jul 24, 2014)

yikes


----------



## Carolyn Jane (Jul 25, 2014)

An update with aerial views. Supposed to resume service today.

http://www.ktuu.com/news/news/skagwaycanada-train-derails-at-least-9-injured/27119300


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 25, 2014)

I was there last week (7/16) and rode Skagway to Carcross. I'd do it again and this incident shouldn't deter anyone from doing so.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 27, 2014)

Reasonably good quality looking track.


----------

